
How to Post Open Jobs - gregpinguagiato
I just joined. I am a tech recruiter.   Am I allowed to post open roles to this group?
Greg Inguagiato
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
parvenu74
I thought the trick was to write up an awesome "Ask HN" or "Show HN" which is
genuinely interesting and which... oh, is that a sentence advertising the
company is hiring? :-)

